# Conical burrs/blades for your MC2/Ascaso/Innova grinder. (18hrs to go!)



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

See my listing on ebay. 15% Discount for members! (£34.00 - free postage)

Click Here to View.

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Still for sale - 18 hours to go!


----------

